# Where Do You Buy Your Goat Milk?



## ariella42 (Jan 23, 2015)

I started making soap in the fall because I had more goat milk from my one doe than I could use at home. In my state, it's illegal to sell raw milk for human consumption and you need to be a licensed dairy to sell dairy products otherwise, which is far, far too expensive for us to consider. I'm getting another doe in milk in May, plus my other doe will be back in milk then. I'm anticipating having at least 1.5 gallons of milk a day once the kids are weaned. 

My quandary is that I would like for my goats to "earn their keep" in some way, plus I don't want to waste the milk. I don't think that I'm going to start selling soap by then (maybe later), and I certainly don't have the time orHowever, I don't want to get into any nudge, nudge, wink, wink situations with selling raw milk for "pet" consumption when actually people will be drinking it. As soapers, do you ever buy goat milk locally or would you if it were available? How much would you consider paying?


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 23, 2015)

I would definitely buy milk from a local farmer if I knew anyone nearby - especially if I could pat the mama whenever I picked up. Goats are just adorable! I wish I could convince DH to get a couple, but I see his point on us never needing _that_ much milk...  

Right now, I buy quarts from the grocery store. I think I pay around $3 per quart there, but they are often sold out so I stock up when they have it and freeze. I would probably pay double that amount from someone I knew locally. I'd go even higher if I could get fresh eggs from them as well. I would end up using about 1/2 quart per week and one dozen eggs.

Are you near Denver foothills with chickens by any chance??


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 23, 2015)

That's good to know! And yes, goats are adorable  Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near Denver (though we will have chickens in the spring) as I am in Western NC.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2015)

I too would purchase fresh goat milk if I had the opportunity.  However, I've not been able to find fresh goat milk and I too purchase the quarts from my local grocery as well as using powdered and canned.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 23, 2015)

Charge them more to squeeze the sweetie goats!!


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 24, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Charge them more to squeeze the sweetie goats!!



Haha, the goats would love it  

I guess I should advertise goat milk for soapers when the time comes.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 24, 2015)

ariella42 said:


> Haha, the goats would love it
> 
> I guess I should advertise goat milk for soapers when the time comes.



That makes sense, and you can freeze it, advertise locally - even ship it frozen overnight maybe?


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 24, 2015)

Overnighting it would probably be prohibitively expensive, but hopefully I can find enough local customers.


----------



## bonnyny (Jan 26, 2015)

In NY, I am able to purchase raw goat milk from a goat farm that makes cheese. They charge $5/quart, $20/gallon (& extra if you need a glass container). They also give tours ($10/person) from Jan - March when the babies are born: besides the tour, you get to pet the babies and taste several of their cheeses - it's a great family outing. (From April - December, the farm is involved in local farmers markets to sell their cheese).


----------

